# Jonas Kaufmann interview (new)



## Operafocus (Jul 17, 2011)

I think I posted this in the wrong forum earlier. (Moderators may remove the other thread if it's wrongly placed!)

Anyway, what I was saying was that you'll find a new interview with Jonas Kaufmann , where he talks about "Faust" and... well, go find out 

Hope you don't mind the sharing


----------



## FragendeFrau (May 30, 2011)

That is wonderful! Thank you so much, Operafocus!! So glad you were able to get this interview.


----------



## edge (Nov 19, 2011)

Very nice interview. Thank you for sharing it.


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

Nice interview, Operafocus!


----------



## Operafocus (Jul 17, 2011)

I'm glad you enjoyed it


----------



## eorrific (May 14, 2011)

Great interview. Thanks, *operafocus*.
And that's a very nice picture of Mr. Kaufmann.


----------



## Operafocus (Jul 17, 2011)

Yes it is a nice picture - I was specifically asked if I could use this particular one, and can't say I had any objections


----------



## FragendeFrau (May 30, 2011)

I'm glad management is on top of the pictures. I've seen recent articles that use the older series that I'm not as fond of ;-)

And I meant to comment on your excellent questions. And YOU NEVER MENTIONED HIS LOOKS! Brava to you!


----------



## MAuer (Feb 6, 2011)

Thank you so much for sharing! This is a terrific interview!


----------



## Operafocus (Jul 17, 2011)

FragendeFrau said:


> And I meant to comment on your excellent questions. And YOU NEVER MENTIONED HIS LOOKS! Brava to you!


Thank you for that  I'm very pleased with his answers, I must say! He didn't have to be this generous with his time, and the way I was treated by his people (and by himself!), really did impress me a lot. Trust me, after ten years of chasing down interviewees, I've had time when I've been treated everything from bad to worse by PR people/managers/whatever - mainly because I've been considered "not important enough" (read: don't have a million readers). So when I get treated as well as I did in this case, I get very pleased, indeed 

I'm not sure how many of these people realise how badly having a/an (insert appropriate noun of your choice) representing them reflects on them. I once had one manager _actually_ say: "Who the (again, insert whichever word you think may suit) do you think you are? Don't you know who HE is!?" Well, if I hadn't known, I wouldn't have been there, about to conduct an interview, so... yeah. lol. What said manager didn't like was that said artist had decided all-by-himself to do an interview with someone. Imagine that.


----------



## FragendeFrau (May 30, 2011)

In all previous interviews he has said Otello is a goal in the distant future. For him to say in "two or three years" has really set my mind speculating! If it is at a major house, planned 5 years in advance, that means it is already on someone's schedule!

Unless it is at La Scala which (from what I've read) does not plan that far ahead. He is buds with Barenboim and we know will be opening the season there next year with Lohengrin.

Would La Scala dare to produce Otello with a German Otello? Even one as (apparently) well beloved there as Jonas?


----------



## MAuer (Feb 6, 2011)

Operafocus said:


> Thank you for that  I'm very pleased with his answers, I must say! He didn't have to be this generous with his time, and the way I was treated by his people (and by himself!), really did impress me a lot. Trust me, after ten years of chasing down interviewees, I've had time when I've been treated everything from bad to worse by PR people/managers/whatever - mainly because I've been considered "not important enough" (read: don't have a million readers). So when I get treated as well as I did in this case, I get very pleased, indeed
> 
> I'm not sure how many of these people realise how badly having a/an (insert appropriate noun of your choice) representing them reflects on them. I once had one manager _actually_ say: "Who the (again, insert whichever word you think may suit) do you think you are? Don't you know who HE is!?" Well, if I hadn't known, I wouldn't have been there, about to conduct an interview, so... yeah. lol. What said manager didn't like was that said artist had decided all-by-himself to do an interview with someone. Imagine that.


Having spent my career in public affairs (20+ years as a district public affairs officer), I've come across my share of other PR practitioners to whom I really would have liked to recommend considering a career change . . . These individuals probably did their employers far more harm than good with their unhelpful, unfriendly attitude. My undergraduate degree was in journalism, so I understood how important it was for the reporter or writer to find an authoritative source for his/her story, whether it was myself, my boss, or a colleague. And it was important for us, too -- it gave us an opportunity to tell our side of a story.
But back on topic: it doesn't surprise me that an approachable, down-to-earth artist like Jonas Kaufmann would sign on with a management/PR team who shares his views on communicating with the public.


----------



## Operafocus (Jul 17, 2011)

FragendeFrau said:


> In all previous interviews he has said Otello is a goal in the distant future. For him to say in "two or three years" has really set my mind speculating! If it is at a major house, planned 5 years in advance, that means it is already on someone's schedule!


Ooo, I didn't know that he hadn't specified it before. Sounds a bit like it was a subtle hint to those who pay attention. Like you, for instance  Fingers crossed!



MAuer said:


> Having spent my career in public affairs (20+ years as a district public affairs officer), I've come across my share of other PR practitioners to whom I really would have liked to recommend considering a career change . . . These individuals probably did their employers far more harm than good with their unhelpful, unfriendly attitude. My undergraduate degree was in journalism, so I understood how important it was for the reporter or writer to find an authoritative source for his/her story, whether it was myself, my boss, or a colleague. And it was important for us, too -- it gave us an opportunity to tell our side of a story.


I know. This is at least partly why there's such a massive about of gobbletygook in the news these days, because PR people treat journalists like crap and therefore won't contact them more than once for verification. Instead they'll just think "well, they won't be helpful anyway, so why bother? I'll just go with this rumour instead..." I think PR people *should* have first-hand experience with being a journalist before going into PR. Only that way can they understand the importance of the two communicating on a close level.



MAuer said:


> But back on topic: it doesn't surprise me that an approachable, down-to-earth artist like Jonas Kaufmann would sign on with a management/PR team who shares his views on communicating with the public.


I was pleasantly surprised. What it actually does, now, is it gives me a reason not only to promote this interview on this occasion, but also to talk of JK and his team *very* favourably on future occasions. This is, in the long term, valuable to him/them. If more people realised this... well, then entertainment journalism in general wouldn't be as inflamed.


----------

